# Beer Naming contestants come on down!



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Your the next contestant on naming my damn BEER!!! 

Objective: Naming a Bavarian Bock Style Lager. 


There will be at least 3 judges. Each judge will pick their favorite name and put it in the hat after it gets an okie dokie from me, after all I'm the master brewer, some folks call it master bater, I call it master brewer.. Actually just because it was my Xmas present from my daughter. 


The prize: 12 pack of PBR... NOT!!

It will be GROG and stogies.. 

Prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place.. 

Enter as often as you wish mofo's... 

Pics of the process, so we can show off our new threads.. 


GOOD LUCK BASTAGE's... ahem I mean Contestants..


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

It's late at night, and I had second thoughts about this...but I would name it...

*"Floyds P"*


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Bad Ass Bavarian Bock. 

BABB's for short 


And "Floyds P" BAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHHAHHAAHHA



Stacey


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Dark side of the moon


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

The Greatest Bocking Beer Around


----------



## usedtobesexy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey, how about
Bastages Brew......................
:z 

:al


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pds said:


> It's late at night, and I had second thoughts about this...but I would name it...
> 
> *"Floyds P"*


I don't care who you are, that's funny right there
:r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

The guys at Queen City Brewing, from left to right, Mark, Greg(owner) and Jeff. Very nice fellers. Greg is a fellow cigar chomper, well sort of:r He likes Don Deigo's.

A look around the joint!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

galaga said:


> I don't care who you are, that's funny right there
> :r


GET-ER-DONE!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

How about "Dark Side of the Brew" , "FloydP's Suzy Brew" , or "Dragon Snot" - if it's a heavier beer .


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

FOG Ale

Looney Brew

Bleech! Yum! (on opposite sides of the bottle)


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

You fellers are as fast as image shack is slow tonight(or our cable company)

The Process: sanitizing the bottles...


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

And there is always 


MY DAMN BEER 






Stacey


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

More santitizing pics, note the awsome threads Sarge is wearing....




Master Brewer keeping an eye on the process. Yeppers that looks clean.. Keen eye for making it right(well bloodshot eye)


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

LOL.. there's definantly some good one's already. This is gonna be fun! And the beer is great!! Made sure we kept the quality control going the whole time we were bottling.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

young lust brew 
comfortably numb ale


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

pds said:


> It's late at night, and I had second thoughts about this...but I would name it...
> 
> *"Floyds P"*


now that certainly gets my vote!!:r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

"yen's ale"

"bastage bock"

"lmao lager"


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Where we brewed the GROG to begin with... 





Sarge filling the bottles with heavenly brew and giving Master brewer his daily ration of chit!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Even I got to poor some Grog(on his shirt mainly).. 




Let it flow baby!! Three cases of 22 ouncers and three cases plus ten twelve ouncers.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Now for capping these puppies!!!!



And lets not forget quality control.. Cheers Mates....


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Can I have two samples this time Sarge?





Packaged and loaded in the Automobile!!!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Beer Goggle Brew or Coyote Love


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Now in the fridge in the Geezer smokers lounge! 




The overflow that will find a home in the kitchen fridge!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Two crisper trays full as well.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm beer!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I can see already that this is gonna be difficult to pick. Already a great bunch of suggestions. Keepem comming folks, and thank you for helping us with this life changing conundrum..


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

"MMMMMMM Beer" (in homer voice of course)

Stogie Sauce (dont quiet fit, but hey,why not)


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Call it "WHAT".

As in "WHAT the Bock!!!"


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Man that stuff looks good! I am a beer lover myself. Too late at night for my brain cells to work to think of a name!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

DPIMIYDI

Daughter's Present, I made it, you drink it 


Stacey


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh no, now you got my brain started  
How about these??

Lock, Bock & Barrell
Biru Waza (That's Japanese for "Beer Technique")
Floyds Ultimately Cool Keg (Do I need to spell it out  )
Beer Of The League (BOTL) as in Justus League


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey since this is your 1st brew you could always go....

Newbie Lager.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd call it the "Gold Chain Formula"


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

MasterBockers Bavarian  

Bold Bock

Bigfoot Bock

Howlers Bavarian Bock

Bocking Bavarian

Rocking Bavarian Lager

Bavarian Mountain Man Bock

I shouldn't do this after a night out! :al


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

how about "Buckin' Good Brew!"


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

From the other thread:
Whipt'n'Stript
Justus Brew
Address Book Ale will now be known as Address Bock

Gorilla Gravy
Virginia Velvet
The Carbonated Cavalier
How about just callin it Sarge for the 12oz and Sargeant Major for the 22oz?


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I don't care what you call it, I just want some. :r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

floydp said:


> Your the next contestant on naming my damn BEER!!!
> 
> Objective: Naming a Bavarian Bock Style Lager.
> 
> ...


I have always had a dream about making beer - My buddy and I decided that we would make two labels :

1) My Last One

2) Just One More

We figured that with those two names - we would get about 90% of all beer sales - we also guessed that My Last One would be the biggest seller because more of those are ordered than all other combined.

:w


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

Stogie Stout...

Thats all i got.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

BOTL Brew (brother of the leaf brew)

Flaggin Laggin Beer


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Justus Juice

The Goat's Meow

Goats on the Wing

Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave drinking Bock

Course if it was a Dopplebock, I'd suggest "Stoginator".


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

tetraplegic said:


> how about "Buckin' Good Brew!"


Way to take my use of the word Bocking and use it like its the word Fu*king


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

How about :


BOTL BOCK
_Another Bock In The Wall_
Dain Bramage Lager
_Smokin' Suzy Lager_
*Whipcracker Ale*


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Dog Rocket Lager*.


----------



## DacularThrasher (Jan 7, 2006)

How about "Son of a Bock"

I am a Star Wars fan so..

"Darth Bock"

Or something more traditional..
Königinstadt Bock - German for "Queen City Boch"

I am a big fan of german beers, microbreweries, and brew pubs. When I swing through your way I will have to make a visit. I wish you luck.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

"VA Have To"

Bartender says, "Sir, do you want another beer?", customer says, "VA Have To!"

As in, if I have to. Yea, it's lame.  

:ms NCRM


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow what a response, thanks knuckleheads... So many kewl sugestions already. Keepem comming...


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

CLUB STOGIE BREW
OR ANITA'S GOT YOUR ADDY YOU CAN'T HAVE MY BEER
Virginia's Swamp Juice
Beer Of The Lowland's, play on BOTL
Dark Side Of The Brew
My fingers are getting tired so last one
My other Beer is Samuel Smith


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

P-Town Smokes said:


> CLUB STOGIE BREW
> OR ANITA'S GOT YOUR ADDY YOU CAN'T HAVE MY BEER
> Virginia's Swamp Juice
> Beer Of The Lowland's, play on BOTL
> ...


Not an Amber Bock and a PSD4 Don??


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

VA Juice instead of V8 Juice


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> Not an Amber Bock and a PSD4 Don??


Yeah, but after trying the Sam Smith Line, its good :BS my man. PSD4 oh yeah they still are one of the best, 
How bout Frank & Anita's Herfing Brew


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

How about Gorilla Bock Lager or Silver Bock Lager .


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

-Justus' Jackass Juice- ( as with any alcohol drink to much become a Jackass.)

-Floyd's Pee 

-Commonwealth Cottonmouth Cure

-For what Ales Ya!

-Stumpwater Surprise

-TSTKEB- The Shit That Killed Elvis Bock

-The Bock Stops Here!

-Shits and Giggles

-Suzy's Sublime Sensation

All i got right now
CBF:w


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

In case anybody didn't get the goat references in some of my suggestions.

http://www.allaboutbeer.com/homebrew/bock.html

"Bock" does mean "goat" in German and its not surprising that someone drinking this beer would feel a "kick" and make the verbal connection. Once this was done, a strong association formed between bock beer and the goat -- an association that continues even today."

Some more PF related names ...
Careful with that Bock, Eugene
The Great Bock in the Sky
Southhampton Bock


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Bock 'O Heaven

Drain Bamage (I was thinking about using this for Double or Tripplebock)


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Lover's Lager - (VA is for Lovers)
Whippin' Bock

Mel


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Be Bop Bavarian Bock


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

GEEZERBOCK
I love beer, not a name just I love beer


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

P-Town Smokes said:


> GEEZERBOCK
> I love beer, not a name just I love beer


Hey I resemble that remark!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Hey I resemble remark!!


Brewsy Homemaker Bock


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Fuhemian Bock for a little wordplay or Bohemian Bock otherwise. I just saw this thread; will try to come up with some more.

-Matt-


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

here's a few more for ya:


Bockin' in the USA
Bock You Like A Hurricane
Jailhouse Bock
Bock The Kasbah
Bock Me Amadaeus
For Those About To Bock

I could go on ...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Cutoff date is friday at midnight eastern time folks.. Tanks fer playin..


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

How about "Frank 'n Stein"


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I still like "The Justus League Brew-haha"


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Anita's Alliterative Ale...


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

Bohemian Rhapsody
Oh well maybe that ones already taken.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Bockin brew for you


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

Moose Knucle


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Well as usual we're late getting something done. My fault because of a dang bug I picked up and was wussin out all week. Went to work and pretty much a zombie at home all week. So tomorrow the wifey and I will be picking the wieners. Sorry for the delay folks.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok its official, the wieners are 

1st Place: Geezer Bock, as submitted by P-Town Smokes, congrats Don


2nd Place: Bastage Bock, as submitted by Don Web, congrats Tony


3rd Place goes to Bubba-NJ for Dark Side of the Brew, congrats Rolf


And to all of the contestants, thanks BASTAGES for making it so dang hard. We did it in a very sophisticated manner. We narrowed them down to about 15 or 16 finalists and drew from a hat for the final 3. 


Prizes should be shipped in the next few days. Sorry for the delay, but it wasn't easy narrowing it down. So many awesome names. 

Thank yens for making this so much fun..


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

*SWEET Jambalaya * Oh Frank, Anita has my addy Thanks to you two can't wait, oh how is that Geezer Bock tasting:w


floydp said:


> Ok its official, the wieners are
> 
> 1st Place: Geezer Bock, as submitted by P-Town Smokes, congrats Don
> 
> ...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Like Wild Boar P&^&... :r Just kidding its pretty dang good IMO. AS soon as we get some really kewl labels on them they'll be in the mail Don.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

floydp said:


> Just kidding its pretty dang good IMO.


Don't listen to him. I've tasted it and you really shouldn't drink it just yet. Just leave it at Frank's and Anita's and I'll keep testing it and let you guys know when it's ready. It's the least I can do for fellow BOTLs. No thanks necessary. :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

ok guys, finally I got the labels done.. took me forever I know but then again.. Rome wasn't built in a day..LOL

Here's a pic of the winning labels....










Hopefully they'll get mailed tomorrow.. worried about the packaging


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

not sure how these pictures are gonna look.. had to take the picture without the flash to cut down on the shine.

1st Place label:










2nd Place label:










3rd Place label:


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Cool labels. Those look fantastic. Great job guys.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Great labels but whose ugly mug is that on there?
Oh, that's right Geezer Bock! 

Nicely done, Frank.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank you very much Frank and Anita , the brew and stogies landed on my doorstep on Monday . I'll try the brew once my head clears out , again , damn allergies .


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Frank, Anita you out did yourselves, Thank you. What a great label, I was thinking of not drinking them..................................................................................................ok thought out of my mind, but I will save the bottle's to go with all the others I save, And to top it off, some fine smokes. You two are one hell of a couple, Thank you and tell Mark he can't have any


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Enjoy the beer guys, I had a chance to taste a couple while at the Lville herf and it was really darn good stuff.


----------

